# Sigelei ELF Sub Ohm Tank



## Nailedit77 (23/5/16)

*







Specifications:*


Dimensions: 48*22mm
Compact Design
Convenient Top Fill
Stainless Steel Construction
Glass Tank
2.0mL Tank Capacity
Adjustable Airflow
Vortex Induction Airflow Coil
Spitback Reduction
More Information Coming Soon!
*Package Contents:*


1 x ELF Sub Ohm Tank
1 x 0.5Ω Coil (Pre-Installed)
1 x 0.2Ω Replacement Ni200 Coil
1 x Spare Glass Tube
8 x Spare O-Rings
1 x User Manual
1 x Atomizer Installation Card
1 x Instruction Of Security Code Card


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/5/16)

Cute looking tank...


----------

